# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Flour Sack shirt & pants

## Gwhizman

My first memory of Negril is buying a Flour sack shirt from a road side
vendor (down by Ms Mary's) wore it until i fell apart.  Anyone know
of a local that still makes them?  

Example:

----------


## wnyjim

Awesome shirt. Would also like to know where to get one.

----------


## NoWorries4 me

Me too!  I love it!

----------


## pine tree john

flour sack shorts 1977 .

----------


## Kahuna3

Like this you mean?  (Feb 1981)

----------


## Gwhizman

> Like this you mean?  (Feb 1981)


Yes, they were everywhere and the best beach shirt I've ever had.

----------


## Hussyband

I'd love one of those.  I don't think I have ever seen any for sale, I would definitely buy/wear that.

----------


## yetta

Sweet!  Definitely my kind of true designer clothing!!!  :Smile:   Unique, long lasting and fashionable....and quite affordable!  Some innovative Jamaican could bring this line back to the sales racks and make a nice profit today!!  Thanks for the great old school photos!

----------


## rjonsun

I had some flour sack pants in the early 70's but they were from India, not Jamaica.
Reagards,
Bob

----------


## johng

It used to be that a lot of women in Negril sewed so all they needed was the material and they banged them out. Not sure if flour in JA is even handled in cloth sack as back in the old days. If the sack clothing could be found in JA most likely in Kingston at Devon House Shops.

http://www.devonhousejamaica.com/Sho...nHousepg11.htm

----------


## deanna

> like this you mean?  (feb 1981)
> 
> Attachment 39351


luv it!!!

----------


## Jamakafun

Maybe they could use rice sacks, but they might be a little sweaty?  I think they are that plastic burlap stuff.

----------


## Comforts of Home Nursing

> My first memory of Negril is buying a Flour sack shirt from a road side
> vendor (down by Ms Mary's) wore it until i fell apart.  Anyone know
> of a local that still makes them?  
> 
> ExampleAttachment 39350:


Have never seen anything like this in the few years I have been here!

----------


## billndonna

I would so own 2 or 3 of these!!

----------

